# slow motion of roller/tumbler video



## Mistifire (May 27, 2004)

I saw this and wanted to share it, very pretty. I saw one flying out with the ferals and searched for more.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGwDOzpTcgs

theres lots of sad and inapropreate videos in a search for pigeon, I reported 2 just now. it makes me not want to look for more videos.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

That is a terrific video. I have never seen them in action so videos are the next best thing!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That was fascinating, thank you!

I know what you mean about the videos, I avoid watching anything that has not been recommended by someone on pigeons.biz. I know it is cowardly, but there is nothing that we can do to undo what has been done and these things stick in your mind and torture you 

Can the people that make cruel videos be tracked down and action taken against them?


Cynthia


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That was really beautiful! Nice find, and thank you for the link!

Terry


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I really liked the video, and the tags in the same category. Very informative videos on preditors as well.

Feather


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

wow that's amazing

first time I've seen Tumbler's at that distance
, very interesting how they move and rotate their bodies


----------

